# Kelly Panteluk Construction Ltd Estevan



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone been offered job with this company.I believe 14 other positions have been filled with Irish or English.Would love to know as I have taken offer .


----------



## boots (May 6, 2012)

dealdish said:


> Anyone been offered job with this company.I believe 14 other positions have been filled with Irish or English.Would love to know as I have taken offer .


my husband has been offered job with them, have you moved or started yet? would love any tips on relocation etc


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

no still in ireland finishing paperwork.we from wexford ,where ye from and are you going to accept offer


----------



## boots (May 6, 2012)

dealdish said:


> no still in ireland finishing paperwork.we from wexford ,where ye from and are you going to accept offer


we are from wicklow, just about to accept. would love to talk to u to get few pointers on the move. we have two small kids and its all a bit daunting. could send you my no or ring you if pm me your no


----------



## mick1111 (Nov 7, 2013)

I was given contract of employment with them on nov 4 2013 any info welcome


----------



## mick1111 (Nov 7, 2013)

dealdish said:


> Anyone been offered job with this company.I believe 14 other positions have been filled with Irish or English.Would love to know as I have taken offer .


Hi I was offered work with them due to start in May and information would be welcome


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

mick1111 said:


> I was given contract of employment with them on nov 4 2013 any info welcome


EMAIL ME AT [email protected] ASAP


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

EMAIL ME PLEASE at [email protected] ASAP


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

DID YE MOVE YET.My email is [email protected]


----------

